# 회원동정



## kimpehm

how can i translate this in english, i look for the meaning: 회원 -members
and 동정 -symypathy.... am doing translation in the 소식지....it looks like this 회원동정: ____ 부부 5월 3일 결혼식 , ______ 자녀 5월일 돌잔치 진행


askin for help what specific word should i use......
thanks in advance...


----------



## wildsunflower

동정 does not mean "sympathy". Chinese based Korean words can have different meanings depending on the original Chinese, even though they may have the same sound. (This is where Korean language becomes a bit complicated, let alone variations of verb endings.) Here, 동정 can be translated as "activities". I am not good with Chinese based Korean words. Sorry. My translations of your two lines are as below.

부부 5월 3일 결혼식: Married couples, Wedding on May 3
자녀 5월일 돌잔치 진행: Children, First Birthday on ? May


----------



## kimpehm

thanks to your help....korean words is really confusing,,, i thought that one year is enough for me to know korean hahaha but i was wrong....am living here for almost 4 years but its still hard....


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

The similar word which is used in the same breath as 동정 is 인사. It means human resourses and like 동정 pretty formal and business-like word.


----------

